# ny mua's



## pretty~nyxie (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello everyone! My name is Jackie and I'm new to Specktra! I'm an aspiring mua and I want to start freelancing soon. So far I've been learning alot from these forums, but I can't seem to find anything about New York laws. I was wondering if anybody knows if you need any kind of license in order to do makeup in New York?


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 11, 2009)

WELCOME to specktra!! sorry i don't know anything about NY laws just wanted to welcome you


----------



## bad girl glam (Sep 13, 2009)

there is a thread on here which states require you to have a license.  i can't find it right now though, but here is New York's State Licensing requirements
Welcome to the Division of Licensing


----------



## pretty~nyxie (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks Bad Girl! by the looks of things i am gonna need a license. i was hoping i wouldnt have to take the state boards for cosmetology, but i guess i better start studying lol


----------



## bad girl glam (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretty~nyxie* 

 
_thanks Bad Girl! by the looks of things i am gonna need a license. i was hoping i wouldnt have to take the state boards for cosmetology, but i guess i better start studying lol_

 
no problem!  i would look into an esthetic's program.  it won't take you as long (5 months) and you will get more into skincare, waxing, and makeup.  you can incorporate all of things things in freelancing.


----------



## pretty~nyxie (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bad girl glam* 

 
_no problem!  i would look into an esthetic's program.  it won't take you as long (5 months) and you will get more into skincare, waxing, and makeup.  you can incorporate all of things things in freelancing._

 
i actually graduated from a cosmetology course a few years back when i was in high school, and since class hours don't expire in ny im just gonna study and  take the state boards. thanks for the advice though!


----------



## dominicana90 (Feb 19, 2010)

This is kind of an old post. I wanted to comment about this.  If I'm not mistaken, you only need your license if your working at a salon.  If your doing photoshoots and fashion show, you don't need one


----------

